# Remote switch for shop vac?



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

I've got a Ridgid WD4050 shop vac hooked up to a Dustopper and wanted to add a remote switch for the vac.

I came across something like this:





DEWENWILS Wireless Remote Control Electrical Outlet Switch, RF Remote Control on Off Light Switch Kit, No Interference, 15 AMP Heavy Duty, 100 Feet Range, Compact Side Plug, ETL Listed, White, Tools & Home Improvement - Amazon Canada


DEWENWILS Wireless Remote Control Electrical Outlet Switch, RF Remote Control on Off Light Switch Kit, No Interference, 15 AMP Heavy Duty, 100 Feet Range, Compact Side Plug, ETL Listed, White in Tools & Home Improvement.



www.amazon.ca





It lists 15A, which should be great, but then says only 1/3HP - virtually any shop vac will be more than that? Would this switch work with my shop vac, or do I need something totally different?


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

most household circuits have 15 amp breakers.
if your shop vac stars/runs without tripping a normal 15a circuit, the remote will work just fine.
pay no attention to the "peak 5 HP" stuff - it's marketing lies and fluff.

ps: they all run just fine, but feel free to prove it.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

kaitlyn2004 said:


> It lists 15A, which should be great, but then says only 1/3HP - virtually any shop vac will be more than that? Would this switch work with my shop vac, or do I need something totally different?


Most shop vacs would be doing good to actually hit 1/3HP. Their 5 and 6 HP ratings are a marketing joke.

David


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Mathamagics. The above mentioned 5hp vac also has a #16 or #20 gauge wire in it's 20 foot cord that is good for 8 amps
1+1=2, science is real


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

I paid >$30 for a remote starter from Woodcraft only to have it die when my 1hp collector pulled maximum amps. I bought mine before they started explicitly warning you that it will fail if the machine draws more than 12 amps... Anyway...

Before christmas, I picked up a remote christmas light switch for <$10 at (B)lowes and it is performing as well (better) than the pricey one that failed. At $10, I can replace it every four months and still come out ahead. Unfortunately, I only picked up one and none were available when I went back to get a couple spares for my dedicated shopvacs. Home De(s)pot was fresh out too. I've since picked up a couple on Amazon.com for about $13 each.

Regardless... it's seriously worth considering that solution when you're working with lower amperage tools like a Shopvac.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have used the cheapest remote switches from Tractor Supply for the last 12 years. Amazon has some rated at 15 AMPs also. No need for "dust collector or shop vac" specialty switches when a generic one will work:








Fosmon Wireless Remote Control Outlet (2 Outlets, 80 Feet Range) ETL Listed Water Resistant Electrical Remote Outlet for Outdoor Lights, Kitchen Appliances & Household Appliances (Battery Included) - - Amazon.com


Fosmon Wireless Remote Control Outlet (2 Outlets, 80 Feet Range) ETL Listed Water Resistant Electrical Remote Outlet for Outdoor Lights, Kitchen Appliances & Household Appliances (Battery Included) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I got one of these after my souped up HF dust collector burned up the previous control.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CTL3TG6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (I hope link works)

40A rated relay, it comes sort of bare bones and needs wiring to connect to inlet and outlet. I mounted it in a deep duplex box with a shallow duplex outlet and the piggy tail antenna sticking out the top. 320 ft range covers my entire property. $23.


----------

